# Machine Polishing in Stoke



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a new Audi A4 in Lava Grey pearl effect and currently using Werkstat Acrylic kit.
I'm thinking of having someone machine polish the car for me to get that mirror like finish so that I have a good starting point for further detailing.
Is there anyone in or near Stoke on Trent who you could recommend please.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Autobrite would be a good start pal


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

As above Autobrite is on your doorstep. Fatal going to the new superstore though. Detailing heaven.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just spoke to AB they would class it as an enhancement and I would be looking at £250 they would want it for 2 days


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Price I don't think is to bad question is can you do without ur car for two days?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Midlands car care in walsall if thats any good for you


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Mcc couldn't polish an apple


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

R14CKE said:


> Price I don't think is to bad question is can you do without ur car for two days?


As I'm retired I have no problem with them having the car for 2 days as I can use the wife's it need be.
I agree it's not a bad price but since it's a new car Lava Grey pearl effect I'm just wondering whether the treatment will produce the desired effect I am after....above and beyond the gloss I am getting at the moment...lol
Thanks Rob it is an alternative and will give them serious consideration
Thanks guys


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

suspal said:


> Mcc couldn't polish an apple


Please expand? There work seems to definitely show a massive improvement and excellent finishes.

Take it, MCC have done something to upset you like every other brand out there 😏


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you know how to use a machine? You can borrow mine in you want!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> Do you know how to use a machine? You can borrow mine in you want!


Don't have a clue, Mate, but thanks for your kind offer.
Dave


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Don't have a clue, Mate, but thanks for your kind offer.
> Dave


If you do use autobrite ask Mark if you can have it as like a lesson too! Then your always welcome to the machine as and when!

What are you looking for in terms of finish? Just a reduction in defects?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Please expand? There work seems to definitely show a massive improvement and excellent finishes.
> 
> Take it, MCC have done something to upset you like every other brand out there &#55357;&#56847;


I don't need to explain anything to you so please don't tag me anymore,think you are now stalking me .


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

suspal said:


> Mcc couldn't polish an apple


Dave, please ignore this post, as you can see, he cant explain why they cant 'polish an apple' as stated. Midlands Car Care have a very good reputation for the standard of work. Im not local to them but would recommend them to anyone that is.

Rob


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Jealousy can be a horrible trait sometimes rob.

Another vote for midland car care just look at his work it speaks for its self!!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> If you do use autobrite ask Mark if you can have it as like a lesson too! Then your always welcome to the machine as and when!
> 
> What are you looking for in terms of finish? Just a reduction in defects?


Hi - thanks and what a good idea to have it as a lesson....never though about that.
I'm fairly happy with the present finish since the car is only 3 weeks old and so far I have been using Werkstat Acrylic kit sealants but just wonder whether I could get something extra which hand polishing would not achieve. 
Most kind of you to offer the machine as well, really appreciate your help.
Now come on Guys, no need to quibble, MCC is a bit too far for me anyway so probably would go with someone more local so.......Group hug!!
Dave


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I had some work done at mcc and the aftercare left something to be desired, basically didn't give me any advice on how to look after there work. 

I asked on here and then went to see sus and then we had to redo the work as the lsp they used was not excellent no sheeting even from the first wash


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Please expand? There work seems to definitely show a massive improvement and excellent finishes.
> 
> Take it, MCC have done something to upset you like every other brand out there 😏


Well your the expert I guess. 
How can you quote if you didnt see the result. 
People have there quarms and others just cant keep it shut.
I think your comment was out of order


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Auto Detox got to be worth considering. Top class work and a top guy. Not too far away and I think he does mobile as well.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Big Buffer said:


> Well your the expert I guess.
> How can you quote if you didnt see the result.
> People have there quarms and others just cant keep it shut.
> I think your comment was out of order


I didn't mean to thank your post it was an accident,

1. How can robs comment be out of order?
2. We all know suspal can't keep his grid shut he slags everything off he doesn't like then makes a big song and dance about it, sometimes he border lines slander if it were my business I'd be pissed off to say the least!! 
3. Who are you to comment have you had shoddy work by mcc.

Just to finish I've never had work from mcc but seen it and it always looks great!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> I didn't mean to thank your post it was an accident,
> 
> 1. How can robs comment be out of order?
> 2. We all know suspal can't keep his grid shut he slags everything off he doesn't like then makes a big song and dance about it, sometimes he border lines slander if it were my business I'd be pissed off to say the least!!
> ...


Carry on you bully no one's listening who's ***** are you or robs your *****


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

suspal said:


> Carry on you bully no one's listening who's ***** are you or robs your *****


I rest my case! And please don't PM me again I don't want to have to report you


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

do whatever you want all pm's can be traced at least i was being civil but you pair have made it personal


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

This is getting out of hand. I just did not think it was a place to comment and all is getting out of hand.
If I had a problem with anyone id talk to them myself. 
I just noted repeated digs between people and that got my back up


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

suspal said:


> do whatever you want all pm's can be traced at least i was being civil but you pair have made it personal


This ain't a personal dig far from it it's the truth! You may be very knowledgeable I don't doubt it but there are ways of saying thing and you haven't grasped it! Thus winding people up! If I have offended you then good because you offend me!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have seen the results produced by MCC just not on my vehicle hence recommending them. I would be lying if I recommended them and not seen anything.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

P.S its not personal I was asking you to expand to back up what you said regarding MCC, which you didn't, so i don't see how you can say it with out backing it up.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

If ive touched a nerve im sorry and im not going to get into a huge arguement because people have a fued. 
As already said ive seen digs back and forth and pointed it out. Im not saying anything about mcc because I have my own affiliations. If I offended anyone im sorry.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

And op im sorry we have all killed this thread too.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

To the op go see suspal he's the best! Or at least he like to think he is! 

Big buffer you haven't touched anything nor am I offended :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not a supporter and i don't tout for custom only help people out,at this point in time i can't as i'm recovering from having a tumour,but guess what after 26 years i'd say i was pretty good


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

suspal said:


> Carry on you bully no one's listening who's ***** are you or robs your *****


Don't make it personal please. I had a genuine question to help the OP.

I cant comment with Autobrite has only seen there stuff on facebook which looks good. Iv personally had bad customer service but doesn't allow me to criticise them about there work. I was allowing the OP another option to his query. Which my option was jumped upon with a childish answer.

I apologise to the OP and hope you get the results you are after wherever you go.

Rob


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Just don't tag me any more like i say i have nothing to do with you or your friend.
And if you do that everyone's happy.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Big Buffer said:


> Well your the expert I guess.
> How can you quote if you didnt see the result.
> People have there quarms and others just cant keep it shut.
> I think your comment was out of order


Why would it make me an expert to explain my view? I wasnt the one who couldnt back up what id said.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I opened my mouth and should not of done. Ive already apologised. End of


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, well.
Things do seem to escalate somewhat on here now a days:lol:

To the OP, there is a list of supporters whom all profess outright detailing wisdom.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246

Or, if your feeling a trip out might be interesting, More than welcome to drop by and discuss any options.:thumb:


----------

